# ATO: COVID-19: information for small businesses



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/COVID-19--information-for-small-businesses/)

*COVID-19: information for small businesses*









*19 March 2020*
We understand this year has been difficult for a number of small businesses, with a number of recent events leading to economic and personal challenges.
If you are experiencing financial difficulties with your tax and super obligations because of COVID-19 (novel coronavirus), phone our Emergency Support Infoline on *1800* *806 218 *up to 10pm (AEDT) week nights & 10am-4pm (AEDT) this weekend for help tailored to your circumstances.
The government also recently announced on 12 March 2020 its economic response to COVID-19. Subject to passage of legislation, we will implement a series of administrative measures to further assist you.
We will regularly update our newsroom, web content and social media channels to ensure the latest available information is published.
*See also:*
COVID-19
The Australian Government's economic response to Coronavirus
COVID-19 frequently asked questions
Dealing with disasters


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The business.gov.au website provides a helpful overview of the various federal and state and territory measures available to businesses: https://business.gov.au/risk-manage...onavirus-information-and-support-for-business.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office:

*COVID-19*

The government has enacted legislation to support its economic response to novel coronavirus (COVID-19) to help the economy withstand and recover from the economic impact of coronavirus.

We are implementing processes to ensure you have access to these measures as quickly as possible. We will update our website as we know more.

See also:


Government payments to individuals - visit Services Australia's Affected by coronavirus (COVID-19)External Link
Government's stimulus package - visit Treasury's Economic Response to the CoronavirusExternal Link
News advice and updates across all Government departments - visit australia.gov.auExternal Link

(https://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/...icle&utm_source=articles&utm_medium=promotion


----------

